# Marcgravia help



## JoeDigiorgio (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi guys. Need some help/advice. Between December and January I bought I lot of plant cuttings for my 18x18x24 build. All of them except my marcgravia rectiflora have taken off since then. 

I bought this plant as a 7" long cutting that already had short roots from many of its nodes. It hasn't changed at all since I got it. Not a single new root or sign of a new leaf. It's still bright green and looks very much alive. I have it laying across the bottom of the viv, partially shaded but the floor of the viv gets bright light. It's on a bed of live Christmas moss. 

Based on advice I saw more than once online I plucked a couple of random leaves from both sides of the cutting to provide growth points. Just one or 2 on each side. Nothing has happened at those sites. That was over a month ago. 

I mist twice a day and the fogger runs 4 times a day for 15 minutes. Glass tops keep the humidity up. Lights run 13 on 11 off. Lighting at the floor of the viv is bright enough that the African violets and cryptanthus I bought months ago without blooms have begun blooming in the past few weeks. Not sure what I'm not providing this cutting.


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

JoeDigiorgio said:


> Hi guys. Need some help/advice. Between December and January I bought I lot of plant cuttings for my 18x18x24 build. All of them except my marcgravia rectiflora have taken off since then.
> 
> I bought this plant as a 7" long cutting that already had short roots from many of its nodes. It hasn't changed at all since I got it. Not a single new root or sign of a new leaf. It's still bright green and looks very much alive. I have it laying across the bottom of the viv, partially shaded but the floor of the viv gets bright light. It's on a bed of live Christmas moss.
> 
> ...


Pics of the setup would help. To me, that is quite a bit of water. Marc. needs a very well draining soil to really take off and does not do well when the leaves are kept too wet. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeDigiorgio (Nov 30, 2015)

topher said:


> Pics of the setup would help. To me, that is quite a bit of water. Marc. needs a very well draining soil to really take off and does not do well when the leaves are kept too wet.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk




Thanks for the response. I hand mist the viv (no auto mister) up high because the violets dont like getting wet directly so the marc doesnt actually directly get wet either. The fogger runs and the mist settles to the bottom pretty quick but the internal fan keeps standing droplets to a minimum. Humidity is very high I can tell when I reach in but no hygrometer for concrete numbers. 

It isnt actually "planted", more like carefully placed over some established Christmas and java moss. I'll get updated pictures when I get home today.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

marcgravia can take a long time to root, if it is green and looks good it should be OK, you should notice some new growth out of the nodes in a month or 2 even, be patient.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I second what mark said, it's totally normal.
Even if it drops a few leaves and starts to looks a bit "rough" (Cant think of the right adjective ) it's usually fine.
Just give it some time


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I received a small piece in a package I bought. It didn't do anything for a very long time, in fact I thought maybe it died. After several months, I finally saw new leaf growth. Patience is the key with this plant.


----------



## KingKush (Dec 6, 2015)

That plant is fairly kill proof from my experience you can drop a leaf and it would probably regrow roots from that leaf alone


----------



## DJMattz0r (May 17, 2015)

The bigger the cutting the faster it will root/grow too. Like others have mentioned you can basically root and grow from a dropped leaf it just takes considerably longer than a nice long piece.


----------

